# Accuracy of built-in temperature probe



## hoosierhawg (Jun 24, 2014)

I just bought my first electric smoker a few weeks back.  I was originally looking at a Cajun Injector model with several nice features, including a built-in thermostat and a built-in meat probe.  When it came time to make the purchase, my local store did not have this model in stock, so I settled for a 30-inch digital Masterbuilt "John McClemore Signature Series" smoker.  It had many of the same features, and I could walk out with it the same day.

Since then, we have been through a shoulder, a couple of chickens, some spareribs, and today's offering -- a brisket.  In addition to the built-in meat probe, I have also had to check with a portable meat thermometer that I already had.  The reason for this is that I learned with that first shoulder that it was not accurate.  In fact, the built-in probe has consistently read about 30 degrees higher than the portable one.  Considering the state of the meat when cutting into it, it is clear that the portable one is the correct one.

After that first cooking, the temperature problem, coupled with a sheet metal malfunction in the wood chip tube receiver, caused me to return the smoker for an exchange.  While I have not experienced any more problems with the unit's chassis, the second smoker has been equally inept at correctly reporting the temperature of the meat.

Anybody out there with this same model?  What have been your experiences?  What about other models?  Is this an industry-wide engineering problem, or are other models more accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 24, 2014)

Take it back.....IMHO MES units are a total waste of your hard earned money. The first generation MES units were better & many here swear by them. The new generation units have multiple issues and worst case could catch fire. I, personally, run a Smokin' It #3 and have not had any issues at all. My new desire is a pellet smoker....to me, best of both worlds. Set it & forget it technology, burns wood, more like a pit smoker (to me) and entry level units are about $450 (char griller=Lowes). I see you just joined so use the search bar and type in New Mes smokers and catch up on the tales of woe. Here's one I found particularly interesting http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40 HTH, Willie


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello.  I don'y have a MES but I can tell you that the therm quality of most all smokers I have seen have been Cr$$.  They are there for decoration.  Get yourself a good digital dual probe therm and all is well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## geerock (Jun 24, 2014)

20140106_192132.jpg



__ geerock
__ Jan 6, 2014





The John McClemore Signature Series?  They must be kidding.  So ol' John (president of Masterbuilt) has put his name on what is basically standard issue MES 40 to try to add some luster to a cooker that has been vilified on the forums since its inception.
Hoosierhawg, what you are experiencing is pretty standard for the generation 2 smokers because of the controller....signature or not.  Some have been reported to be as much as 50 degrees off.  What this means for you is you are limited to your max cooking temp of no more than 225 to 245 in many cases.  I'd give you some advice but Chef Willie mirrors my thoughts on MES smokers.......I've owned gen 1 and gen 2 models.  And I have gone to a pellet muncher as my favorite.  I married the next to worthless MES cabinet to my pellet smoker for extra room....thats about all its good for.


----------



## avfordguy (Jun 25, 2014)

Call masterbiult customer service, they are aware of the temp problem, new controllers are coming out in a week or so.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 26, 2014)

geerock said:


> The John McClemore Signature Series?  They must be kidding.  So ol' John (president of Masterbuilt) has put his name on what is basically standard issue MES 40 to try to add some luster to a cooker that has been vilified on the forums since its inception.
> 
> Hoosierhawg, what you are experiencing is pretty standard for the generation 2 smokers because of the controller....signature or not.  Some have been reported to be as much as 50 degrees off.  What this means for you is you are limited to your max cooking temp of no more than 225 to 245 in many cases.  I'd give you some advice but Chef Willie mirrors my thoughts on MES smokers.......I've owned gen 1 and gen 2 models.  And I have gone to a pellet muncher as my favorite.  I married the next to worthless MES cabinet to my pellet smoker for extra room....thats about all its good for.



LMAO....outstanding design there. How's it keep from tipping over? My first thought was 'helluva place for a beer cooler'.....thx for the chuckles


----------

